# Mt Dew Apple Cobbler / Dumplings



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we made these tonight and they are the best I've ever had and I've ate a lot of them. 

2 Granny Smith Apples (peel and slice into 8 sections each)
2 cans crescent rolls (1 can for each apple)
2 sticks butter
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups Mountain Dew
Cinnamon
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Wrap each 1/8 apple section in crescent roll dough. Place in lightly greased baking dish. Melt butter & stir in sugar. Spread over apples. Pour Mountain Dew over apples. DO NOT STIR.

Sprinkle with cinnamon and chopped pecans.

Bake, uncovered, at 350°F for approximately 45 minutes.
these were not burnt but is the cinnamon on top and we didn't have any pecans


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man! Gotta try that recipe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

holy crap that's gotta be good..wonder how sprite or 7up would work?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!! Gonna have to try this one.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Man that sounds good but its gonna go straight to the old gut


----------



## steveparker (Apr 27, 2013)

jetty jumper said:


> Man that sounds good but its gonna go straight to the old gut


HAHAHA thinking the same thing mate.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Next on my cooking list. Thanks.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

im making this tonite and i'll let you no how it turns out...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we made them again today and used the big cresent rolls and a 9x11 pan with the pecans ... even better


----------

